# Can I Install Verizon DSL withOUT the CD ?



## tony22r (Jul 19, 2006)

Can I Install Verizon DSL withOUT using the "Verizon Installation CD" ?

If it's just settings & stuff.. i can do that. That way I don't get a bunch of "junk" installed from the CD

My kit came with...:
-Westell DSL Modem/Wireless Router (model 327W i *think)
-5 filters


..or is the CD somehow integral to the install ?


Thanks in advance )


----------



## justinrr (Jul 19, 2006)

You should be able to install without the cd. After verizon activates your service just plug everything in and your computer should find the internet connection. Thats what I did.

Justin


----------



## tony22r (Jul 19, 2006)

oh beautiful... now that's what I'm talkin about!

Thanks for the reply )


1. Have you tried any high bandwidth registry tweaks? notice more speed?

2. I need a 802.11g card for another desktop PC.. do they make USB as well as PCI versions? I'm thinking of going USB.
PC's only USB1.1 .. (iirc 12 Mbps transfer rate?).. i'm thinking should be ok since my $14.95 DSL is only 768 kbps anyways.


----------



## tony22r (Jul 19, 2006)

So I bought a Netgear WG311 Wireless PCI card (PCI 2.2) for my trusty old Asus P2B-F mobo.. and it wouldn't even Boot! ..tried flashing mobo Bios, etc.
Then i discover the old mobo is only PCI 2.1 compliant ! DOH!

Hopefully BestBuy will take it back, since I opened it and everything.

I've heard of US Robotics Wireless Adapter that's PCI 2.1 that may work for my older mobo...

But I think I'm gonna try exchanging for a USB 802.11g Wireless adapter.


::edit:: P.S. yeah the Verizon DSL install was easy, I did it without the CD )


----------



## littlejk6565 (Mar 19, 2008)

wait wait, how are you suppose to make that work for wireless??!!


----------

